# neues CUBE AIM schon naechste Woche / 2012 - Modell!



## speedy33 (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ein Haendler hat mir fuer naechste Woche schon das neue Cube AIM versprochen, kann das sein. Komischerweise soll das Design gleich aussehen wie 2010 (entweder weiss mit rot oder in schwarz). Dies kommt mir etwas spanisch vor, kann dies sein, oder will er mir seine 2010_Modelle unterschieben?
Ueber ein kurzes Statement waere ich sehr erfreut.

Gruss


----------



## Vincy (21. Juli 2011)

Auch 2012 gibt es weiß mit rot oder in schwarz. 
Warte doch bis nächste Woche, vielleicht findest du da den Unterschied.
Und nicht nur nach der Farbe schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy33 (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo nochmal,

mir gehts nicht um die Farbe sondern darum, *ob naechste Woche wirklich das neue AIM kommt*, oder ob ich einen Ladenhueter von 2010 kaufe. Die Farbe ist mir erstmal voellig egal, zumal fuer meinen 10-jaehrigen Sohn als Uebergangsbike gedacht (Wachstum laesst Gruessen).

Die Farbe war aber auf die Schnelle der einzige Anhaltspunkt, im Netz findet man sonst noch nichts. Mir wurde bei einem anderen Haendler gesagt, dass die neuen Modelle erst im Oktober verfuegbar sind, deshalb meine Skepsis gegenueber dieser Aussage!

Gruss,


----------



## Themeankitty (21. Juli 2011)

Also wenn Cube nächste Woche die "untere Modellpalette" auf dem Markt bringt, wären sie ja  richtig schnell(ja ok da wird ja nicht viel Verändert)
@ Vincy woher weißt du das ?


----------



## fkal (21. Juli 2011)

er darf dir kein 2010er Modell für ein 2012er Modell verkaufen. Also mach dir keine Sorgen. 

Selbst wenn ists bei dem Rad herzlichst egal


----------



## na!To (22. Juli 2011)

Ab nächster Woche kommen 2012 Aim, sowie Attention. Analog und Acid sind auch nicht mehr weit hin.

Der Grund dafür ist das Cube keine, noch aktuellen 2011, günstigen MTBs mehr im Lager hat. Und jetzt eben schon 2012er produziert, was ja letztlich, 5 Wochen vor Jahresende, sinn macht.


----------



## speedy33 (22. Juli 2011)

Danke fuer die klare Antwort,

sowas wuerde ich mir oefter wuenschen, Perfekt!


Gruss und allzeit gute und sturzfreie Fahrt!


----------



## na!To (25. Juli 2011)

War heute bei meinem Händler, und siehe da, er hat schon ein 2012 Aim stehen.


----------



## speedy33 (26. Juli 2011)

Stimmt,
die 20" Variante ist inzwischen verfuegbar und von mir eines davon gekauft.  Die kleineren Varianten sind ende der Woche in Aussicht. Bisher war aber nur das schwarz/weisse da, wie sieht denn das (anscheinend) rot/weisse aus? Grossflaechig rot/weiss wie 2011 (damals blau) oder nur mit schmalen roten Streifen wie 2010?

Lustigerweise sind diese Raeder bei einigen renomierten Internethaendlern erst nach der Bike in Friedrichshafen verfuegbar, sehr eigenartig! Hat man mir letzte Woche persoenlich mitgeteilt.


----------



## na!To (26. Juli 2011)

Soweit ich weiß kommen erst einmal nur die Räder in den dunkleren Farbtönen (Größere Nachfrage) früher. Das bunte Zeugs kommt dann wie gehabt nach der Eurobike.


----------



## HomerJaySimpson (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

dann mal mein erster Beitrag hier im Forum zu meinem ersten "echten" Bike....
Nach langer Infosuche im INet und insbesondere hier im Forum habe ich mir gestern das Neue Aim für nächste Woche bestellt bzw. reservieren lassen
Habe aber im INet noch nirgends ein Bild gefunden und würde mich freuen wenn einer von euch ein Bild einstellen könnte, evtl. du Speedy da du ja bereits eines dein eigen nennen darfst. Bin einfach schon total gespannt wie es aussieht .

Vielen Dank schonmal falls mir jemand den Gefallen machen kann.

Gruß HomerJay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy33 (27. Juli 2011)

Habe es noch nicht zuhause,

im Versandhandel gekauft, da nur ein paar grosse Cubehaendler die Ehre haben und als Erste geliefert bekommen. Die Lackierung soll aber anscheinend aehnlich 2010 sein (erste Aussage). Sobald ich es zuhause habe, kann ich ein Bild einstellen (sofern ich es im Forum hinbekomme).

==> meins ist dann schwarz/weiss, da kann man normal nicht viel falsch machen.

Gruesse,


----------



## OctoO (27. Juli 2011)

Also, da ich mir auch ein Aim 2012 zulegen möchte (bzw war eigl 2011 geplant, aber ausverkauft) meinte der Händler dass die wohl Ende Juli, also jetzt kommen würden  Ich hoffe dann aml dass der bald anruft um mich zu beglücken (xD jaja zweideutig, ich weiß ) 

mfg


----------



## na!To (27. Juli 2011)

Ich kann ja morgen mal n Foto bei meinem Dealer machen. Muss da eh nochma hin


----------



## OctoO (27. Juli 2011)

So, mein Händler hat seit heute morgen auch das erste da, werd wahrscheinlich aber erst am Wochenende vorbeischauen können. Mach dann gegebenenfalls auch noch Bilder


----------



## OctoO (29. Juli 2011)

So, hab mir heut eins in weiß rot ausgesucht .-) hol ich mir morgen dann ab


----------



## ReactionGTC (29. Juli 2011)

Hat denn jetzt schon jemand Bilder?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy33 (29. Juli 2011)

Bekomme meins erst mitte naechste Woche, habe gestern ein EMail bekommen. Also nix mit Bildern sorry.


----------



## OctoO (30. Juli 2011)

Heut Nachmittag wenn ich vom Händler wieder da bin kann ich Bilder reinsetzen


----------



## OctoO (30. Juli 2011)

So, da ist das feine Teil..

und ja, es hat einen Ständer...
ja, das soll so...
ja, steinigt mich!


----------



## Themeankitty (30. Juli 2011)

@OctoO 
Danke für das Bild !


----------



## OctoO (30. Juli 2011)

kein Problem


----------



## speedy33 (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
nettes Teil, vorallem fuer diesen Preis. Viel Spass mit deinem neuen Gefaehrt!


----------



## Themeankitty (30. Juli 2011)

Kostet das Aim immer noch 429â¬ UVP ?


----------



## speedy33 (31. Juli 2011)

Das ist wie alles im Leben,* Verhandlungssache*!

Beim Einen bekommst du das Bike billiger beim Anderen dafuer Zubehoer oder einen ersten Kundendienst umsonst. 
Die Moeglichkeiten fuer die Haendler sind da. Sonst koennte ein Onlinehaendler sein Cube nicht um 389,- verkaufen und noch 20 Euro Porto mitbezahlen (60- Euro Differenz). Er hat auch Personalkosten und zum Teil groessere Lagerkosten zu bezahlen.

Gruesse,


----------



## OctoO (31. Juli 2011)

Er hats jetzt auf 449 betitelt, hab dann aber auf den Gesamtpreis ca 5% bekommen, Rad an sich lag dann bei etwa 430 und halt das Zubehör billiger
mfg


----------



## Themeankitty (31. Juli 2011)

Verdammt... Cube ist schon wieder teuer im Vergleich zum Vorjahr geworden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OctoO (31. Juli 2011)

lustigerweise meinte er es wär gleich teuer geblieben^^
naja, in seinem online shop hat er das 2011 (was bei ihm zwar ausverkauft ist, aber egal) für 429 stehen


----------



## speedy33 (31. Juli 2011)

Wenn du nicht auf den Haendler vorort bestehst.

Ich habe meinem Sohn sein AIM (2012) mit kuerzerem Vorbau (Umbau) fuer 389,- inkl. Versand gekauft und dazu noch einen Hinterbaustaender fuer 10 Euro zusaetzlich! 
==> Ich denke, da kann man nicht meckern!


----------



## Themeankitty (31. Juli 2011)

Bei welchen Versender gibt´s das 2012 schon ?


----------

